# New guppies



## FishyBusiness (Jan 24, 2012)

I got a few guppies yesterday and most of them have the black gravid spot. One however, who is also obviously pregnant, has a orangeish reddish gravid spot. Its not black like the others. 

Any ideas?


----------



## FishyBusiness (Jan 24, 2012)

*Photo of guppy with odd gravid spot.*

She is different then all the rest.


----------



## FishyBusiness (Jan 24, 2012)

One more slightly clearer photo of her. The blue male wont leaver her alone.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a few blonde females that show a more reddish/pink colored gravid spot, versus my darker bodied females with the black. Lighter or gold/blonde bodied guppies tend to have that lighter-colored gravid spot, but not all do. I have on or two light-bodied females with darker gravid spots.

She looks like the type of guppy sold as "tequila sunrise" at most big chain pet stores. Some would call her a red-blonde female, because of her finnage. 

Lighter gravid spots are more difficult to tell when the female is going to drop, because you can't see the babies eyes like you would in a darker one. Just watch for her 'squaring out'. She'll look like a box from above or below. 

Very pretty female!


----------



## FishyBusiness (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you. She is one of the prettier ones. The males are all about her though. She is a voracious eater lol.


----------



## FishyBusiness (Jan 24, 2012)

I can see eyes in the orange..or atleast tiny black spots...does this mean soon?


----------



## FishyBusiness (Jan 24, 2012)

This is the tank as it is set up now.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Grey body females have a dark/black gravid spot. Gold body females have a Red/pink gravid spot. Its just dependent on what color body she has. Also, the color of the FRY can effect this. For instance, if a gold body female is pregnant with grey body fry, her gravid spot can be darker than normal, as the fry are born with darker pigment on them.


----------

